
How Jimmy Carter Saved Craft Beer - robg
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/entertainment/2010/08/how-jimmy-carter-saved-craft-beer/19195/
======
wskinner
If you look at the chart, it appears beer was on a pretty swift path to
consolidation even before prohibition. It may not be that Carter saved the
craft brewing industry so much as he allowed it begin.

